# camera bag/purse... any suggestions?



## alisoninpitt (Feb 28, 2010)

hey everyone!  i've been looking for a nice camera bag that doubles as a purse.  basically, i want to be able to take my camera places without lugging around a purse and a camera bag.  when i first looked, i didn't really find anything that wasn't ugly or way expensive.  this blog i read  mentioned these...

*emera
*emera | the quilted bag

jo totes
Jo Totes - Scarlet digital SLR camera bag

...both of which i like.

has any purchased either of these or know someone who has and can give some feedback?  or do you have any other sites with bags like these?  any help is appreciated!


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 28, 2010)

Occasionally you'll see some Kelly Moore stuff pop up used on ebay or amazon, but it's still pretty expensive. It's also not my style. I'm more of a tom boy, so I went with a crumpler MDH and modified it to suit my needs. You might be best off just finding a bag that suits your style, and using removable inserts to turn it into a camera bag. 

Not much out there for girls.


----------



## alisoninpitt (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah the kelly moore bags are way too pricey for me and, like you said, not really my style either.  that's why i kinda like the ones i posted.  they're more plain.  and less expensive.

yes, not a lot out there for girls unfortunately.


----------



## usayit (Feb 28, 2010)

Find a decent sized purse or bag of your choice that would fit your camera.  I'm talking about any brand that has the style that you like.  Then figure a way to protect the camera.  Often you can find neoprene pouches or Domke inserts (see bhphoto or adorama) to insert into the bag to provide some padding.   In some cases, all that is required is a rolled wash cloth or t-shirt at the bottom of the bag.  Be creative.  

Non-Camera bag's I've used include a diaper bag and a canvas bag from old navy.  The old navy one is my favorite because the inside is lined in rubber.   Lately I've been using a "Fossil" commuter satchel but only for my small camera:







Inside the fossil brand satchel are a couple of those old, hard, rectangle lens cases.  They are glued together and stand up with their flaps removed.  Since they hold their shape they make excellent "drop in" style dividers for two small lenses.  

If you want something pre-made for cameras, generally you will spend money and they won't be exactly what fits you.  Most will look like camera bags.  Again, there's not much out there for girls but this is one that comes to mind:

jill-e designs - professional quality, designer electronics bags for women


----------



## alisoninpitt (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah that was my original plan but i went with a jo totes bag instead and i'd recommend it.  it's been working beautifully since i got it!


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was at REI the other day and they had a really cute one. Wish I could remember who made it but maybe you can check out the store and see if there is anything you like. I am into the outdoorsy look so it works for me. The bag looked like a messenger bag though so it didnt scream "hey look at me with my expensive camera" and i am sure that there are tons of pockets to make it a useful purse. I am going to go see if they still have it because I think I might want it. I went flying the other day and had to carry my camera and my purse... would be nice to just carry one bag. If I find out who it's by I'll let you know


----------



## ScarlettO (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you tried this site.  I couldn't live without my bag or clutch. My collection keeps growing since all the covers fit the liner.


----------



## ScarlettO (Apr 30, 2010)

OOps forgot the site...........Home - Camera Bag

Scarlett


----------



## pezgirrl (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry, for late response. just saw this thread and had to share my DIY alternative to a fashionable camera bag. I love the Ephiphanie and Kelly Moore bags but didn't want to spend that much so with the help of padded inserts (Domke and Tenba sells which are available at B&H Photo), foam and fabric,  I created my own DIY "shootsac" and "fashionable camera bag".

 diy fashionable camera purse?! {maryland photographer}

 new diy camera bag {maryland photographer}

Hope this helps!


----------



## AlexL (Jun 21, 2010)

Louis Vuitton Camera Bag Messenger bags and totes

Very fashionable for girls. 

Probably more expensive then the camera!

edit: Just noticed it was like $2000 USD.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 21, 2010)

I had never heard of the Kelly Moore bags, they are beautiful! Definitely going to be replacing my Nikon "kit" bag with the pink one:goodvibe:


----------



## usayit (Jun 21, 2010)

AlexL said:


> edit: Just noticed it was like $2000 USD.



lol... that's more than many people's cameras...


----------



## AlexL (Jun 21, 2010)

usayit said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > edit: Just noticed it was like $2000 USD.
> ...



I would probably purchase a 70-200mm F2.8 L IS instead of the bag


----------



## kathy72 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, my first time posting. Hope to learn a lot from all of you!
Check out the 'Jo Totes' web site: they just got in two new beautiful styles: 'Missy' and 'Rose' in beautiful colors, and they are under $100.00!  I just ordered the Missy in pink.  They are stylish and have lots of room. 
Here's the link:
www.jototes.com


----------



## kathy72 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, I will post a few photos when mine gets here next week!


----------



## nicnelly (Nov 24, 2010)

I love so many of these...especially the Kelly Moore bags.  I'm wondering does anyone actually use these for shooting?  How comfortable are they and how easy is the access for quick lens switches?  I was considering asking for the classic bag from Santa!


----------



## Imo (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had this bag about a month and I WOULD NOT recommend it to anyone.  The zipper doesn't completely cover the contents.  It zips down the middle and leaves gaps exposing the camera on the sides.  It's water resistant, but that doesn't help when rain can get inside the bag.  It's cumbersome and not designed well to carry on the shoulder, the straps DO NOT stay put, it slides off the shoulder.  The bag is just too big to comfortably carry in your hand like a big purse.  It's more like you're toting a little suitcase.
Looks good - but poorly designed and definitely not worth the nearly $200 price tag!


----------

